# What is the recommneded size difference between buck and doe?



## luceal1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi, I am new to breeding rabbits and I have a mini lop seal point doe who is about 8 months and around 1kg. I have been looking for ages for a suitable buck and I have found one I really like but he is around 2kg (although he doesn't look that big in the photos!). Are bucks naturally a lot bigger? What size difference do you recommend? 
:bunnyheart


----------



## majorv (Jun 8, 2014)

Is the buck also a mini lop? Two pound difference shouldn't be a problem. Actually, it's the doe that's sometimes bigger in some breeds.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 8, 2014)

The difference is body size isn't a huge factor, as long as the rabbits are roughly in the same weight class.

A problem you can run into is mix breeding certain breeds. For example, Holland Lops have large heads and short, compact bodies. A breed with a completely different body type or a particularly small rabbit (even of the same breed) may have more trouble delivering those kits.


----------



## luceal1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thankyou. That helps a lot. So if you breed two rabbits you don't worry too much about their size, just their weight? The male is a mini lop also.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry, I meant size and weight to be interchangeable. For example, most medium-size breeds would produce fine together, just like most small breeds or large breeds. You wouldn't want to cross a small breed doe with a large breed buck though, for instance.


----------



## Bodhi.Kai (Jul 1, 2018)

Does anybody have any knowledge about breeding an english lop buck with a dutch doe? The size difference is pretty large... my buck got into my doe's room and she is showing signs of pregnancy... they have spay and neuter appointments in less than two months...


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 1, 2018)

I’m not a breeder, but i would be really worried about the size of those kits as they could get stuck coming out of the birth canal. It is possible to spay during early pregnancy.. maybe speak to your vet?


----------

